

Gravitations - A free space puzzle game built around user generated content - TheSecondSeven
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id633721587

======
TheSecondSeven
You can play it on the web as well at:
[http://gravitationsapp.com](http://gravitationsapp.com)

Gameplay Trailer:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZQIodj8bTE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZQIodj8bTE)

Gravitations was made mostly in my spare time until I needed to bring it to
the company I work for to get the Art done for it. My motivation for building
it was so I can see what people will do with the tools that I build for them.
I know that I will never be able to think of all the ways you can make
missions or solve them and each time that someone does something that I never
thought of it will make Gravitations a success.

Gameplay will be free as long as I have control over it. I want as many people
to play as possible.

All types of feedback are always appreciated.

